
Founder of Voat,‘Censorship-Free’ Reddit, Begs Users to Stop Making Death Threat - thereyougo
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gy4gzy/founder-of-voat-the-censorship-free-reddit-begs-users-to-stop-making-death-threats
======
ohjeez
I tried out Voat when it was new. It's a truly creepy place.

~~~
microwavecamera
I'm from the Usenet generation. No user accounts, no way to ban anyone and no
way to block anyone, only client-side message filters. The alt.* hierarchy was
an early iteration of the "censorship free" concept and this is why we can
never speak of Usenet again.

------
tatrajim
It's baffling to me how SV, which created USENET, likely the freest forum for
speech in history, now cheers on censorship. Free-thinking and wide exchange
of heterodox views strike me as a necessary accompaniment to creativity in the
tech world.

